

Show HN: WolfPack – Distributed Computing Network - mfasanya
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/250036859/wolfpack-distributed-computing-network

======
detaro
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

 _If your work isn 't ready for people to try out yet, please don't put "Show
HN" in the title. Once it's ready, come back and share it then.

For example, blog posts, email signups, and fundraisers can't be tried out, so
they don't count as Show HNs._

